# Trout



## CKY (Apr 14, 2003)

At my local grocery store (Fortinos) they sell big 14 inch trout for like $4.99 When my piranha get bigger will that be ok to feed to them? I thought that that would make a huge feeding frenzy














And that would be sweet. Every couple weeks I could just through in a trought and watch them do what they do. What do you guys think? Would that be sweet or what?














If you guys have a fish section at your grocery store you should check if they have live trout. They're real cheap!


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

That should be okay, make sure to get us a video when you do this.


----------



## red devil (Mar 25, 2003)

i fed mine some trout and they didnt eat it!whats up with that?


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Alive or already cut up??? Either way, it would be nutrition for your Ps.

Show us through your webcam if the fish your feeding is alive!!! Would be a badass!!!


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

red devil said:


> i fed mine some trout and they didnt eat it!whats up with that?


 P's can be very picky, if they go a couple days without any food they will probably eat it. When they get hungry enough they will eat it.


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

i am going trout fishing in the morning hopefully gonna get a few to keep untill its safe for them to eat.


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

Good luck on your fishing trip.


----------



## CKY (Apr 14, 2003)

Yah live trout! I'll make sure to video tape it!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

CKY said:


> Yah live trout! I'll make sure to video tape it!


 Make sure to tell us in advance if your gonna use Vid cam.. set up a sched so everyone can view it at the same time.


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

Well I am going to get some tomorrow but I want to quarantine them before I give them to my reds. No need to risk killing them for a vid.


----------



## dead golfish (Apr 24, 2003)

itll be awsome man


----------

